
Rust on RISC-V (VexRiscv) on SpinalHDL with SymbiFlow on the Supercon Badge - craigjb
https://craigjb.com/2020/01/22/ecp5/
======
azhenley
If using Rust for RISC-V interests you, there is also this tutorial series for
writing an OS [1], which was discussed on here a while back [2].

[1]
[http://osblog.stephenmarz.com/index.html](http://osblog.stephenmarz.com/index.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21135992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21135992)

~~~
ngcc_hk
It is quite clear and unlike the strange x86 using kbd to switch mode etc.
quite clean.

------
ncmncm
Bingo!

------
ngcc_hk
Need a starting point of FPGA especially the hardware side. Just more familiar
with basic like blue pill level. Not sure what he is talking about. A bridge
too far i supposed.

------
ngcc_hk
And better start with hardware then basic software would help.

[https://hackaday.com/2019/11/04/gigantic-fpga-in-a-game-
boy-...](https://hackaday.com/2019/11/04/gigantic-fpga-in-a-game-boy-form-
factor-2019-supercon-badge-is-a-hardware-siren-song/)

~~~
ngcc_hk
Or [https://radiona.org/ulx3s/#contact](https://radiona.org/ulx3s/#contact)

A starting point and with risc v is great

